

An eleven years old start-up - Lucadg
http://www.adormo.com/blog/various/we-are-here-to-stay/

======
Lucadg
> Your persistence is admirable

Thanks! The first 8 years were easy. I set up these websites, they gave me
money to travel and I traveled. The second part, Adormo, required and required
persistance, because I got many people involved in the project. But I am so
sure about the validity of the core ideas that I simply go ahead with no real
effort.

> Suggestion: Tell us more about your current success and future plans.

We are in the ending phase of 1.0 development but launched already several
sites. Some are doing very well and earning really good commissions (e.g.
<http://www.lignanos.com> is big in the Russian market). The next step is to
start growing faster in many key cities. We are looking into investments now,
to speed up growth, as the business model has proven to be valid.

Thanks for the interest!

> I started this business in 2011 and never stopped.

yes, thanks, corrected already!

------
kjhughes
Your persistence is admirable. Suggestion: Tell us more about your current
success and future plans. Also,

 _I started this business in 2011 and never stopped._

did you mean to say that you started in 2001 rather than 2011?

